# electrian vs stucco mason



## mrauthentic26 (Feb 22, 2006)

if your son, grandson,brother etc. wanted to follow in your footsteps and get into the construction business but had a problem choosing between a stucco mason or an electrian and asked for your advice which field would you tell him to get into and why would you choose that field.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

It depends on what part of the country. I have not seen a Stucco Mason in 30 years up here in the northeat. The last time I saw one working was when I lived in California. So I think it comes down to Location, Location, Location. 


Sorry for no help, MAYBE?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with CE1 about location. Here in the Toronto area, there's been a huge growth in the commercial sector (power centres, big box stores, strip malls, etc.) Many of these buildings are stucco. As far as career moves go, I would highly recommend becoming an electrician. You have to think that the pay is higher, the future is more secure, and you would probably have an easier time becoming a self-employed electrician. I also believe that a career as an electrician is more challenging and rewarding than a stucco mason. No offense intended, just my opinion. On the other hand, as a stucco mason, most of your work is outdoors (fresh air and scenery). But what if your working downtown and the heat and pollution are stifling. I'm arguing with myself again:bangin: :bangin: so in answer to your question...I would want my son to be an electrician, heck, I wish I was an electrician:notworthy


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

I seem to have voted with my life ...
Been an electrician for 35 years
Only ever been out of work when I was too depressed to look or wanted off
Have a little business. for the third time [thanks to my first wife ...]
I probably would have done better if I had finished school [and so would your target], but I raised a family with my skills and can't complain with how life has treated me because I am an electrician
I often regretted not becoming a programmer, but they aren't shipping your house to New Delhi when the receptacles don't work ...


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> I often regretted not becoming a programmer, but they aren't shipping your house to New Delhi when the receptacles don't work ...


AMEN

AND - at the end of the day you can stand back flick a switch and see results that could be there for decades or more.

Programmers have only the satisfaction of completing long hard jobs that will be outdated before they wear out the next pair of shoes.


----------



## SpaHkee (Feb 10, 2006)

RobertWilber said:


> I often regretted not becoming a programmer, but they aren't shipping your house to New Delhi when the receptacles don't work ...


Well said Bob. Electricians make the world go round. When god said let there be light there was a "lemonhead" there in a flash suit throwing the breaker.


----------



## wildwood (Mar 31, 2006)

hey dude, i'm not trying to be rude but when you ask a question like that in an electrical forum, what kind of response did you think that you were going to get. ask the same question in the drywall forum and then compare the results. either way your responses will be biased. almost like asking a kid if he or she likes candy. most electricans that i know of are proud to be electricans and would recommend it as a trade. what you need to do is try and find two different contractors willing to let this individual work for minimum wage for a one week trial period. this should give an idea of what the two trades are like and help to make a decision. it could also turn into a job if he is a good worker with some common sense. if he likes the idea of being an electrician better, then i would recommend trying it for the summer if at all possible. don't forget that the electrical field is varied in many ways - there are electricans that specialize in industrial, commercial, residential, communication, and of course linemen. the field can be broken down even more than that. industrial electricans specializing in troubleshooting equiptment and those specializing in construction. etc. etc. i've got friends that great at one thing but terrible at another. but to answer your question - i recommend choosing to become an electrician. good luck dude. ak


----------



## Romex-Racer (Jun 9, 2005)

There's lots of stucco work here in Southern California. I would think it would really suck to be a stucco guy. You spend all day on very high, rickety scaffolds. It's total grunt work.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

Everyone needs power and light, not everyone needs stucco. Plus, with the U.S. turning into "North Mexico" electricians are a LOT less likley to be replaced by imigrants. I haven't seen a non-migrant stucco mason in 5 years. The work is better the pay is better. I'd reccomend Electrical.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

My brother is a stucco mason, he's also a lot bigger and stronger than me. I tried it for a day and never went back. He now wishes he would've done something else, like be an electrician, but I don't think he has the problem solving abilities to be good at it. To sum it up some people are cut out for certain things. I like being an electrician, but there are some days that I wish I would've stayed in school and that would be the advice I would give to my kids.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

I did stay in school, but here I am. Sitting behind a desk all day, staring at a computer was not my idea of a fulfilling career. This is much more fun. What ever someone does, they should make sure they like it, and that thier work can support thier family. If you don't enjoy your work, it isn't worth doing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

fridaymean said:


> If you don't enjoy your work, it isn't worth doing.


BINGO!!

Besides, staying in school is not the blanket answer to what ails this country and everyone in it. I know I would never be happy doing some lame a$$ desk job being some manager or supervisor's lackey.
Yes, some secondary school is necessary these days, even if it is to get some business courses. 
This counrty needs SKILLED labor. NOT laborers. 
Folks, if we don't start recruiting our own people the skilled trades will be a commodity and be on par with lawyers, doctors, accountants, etc.
While this is good for the few left in the trades the prices will drive more folks into DIY and the long term repercussions will be nasty.
We have enough financial analysts, consultants, tax advisors, and IT people. We need GOOD trades people!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Im not sure what was meant by;

While this is good for the few left in the trades the prices will drive more folks into DIY and the long term repercussions will be nasty.

(sorry not sure yet how to quote a single sentence) Are you saying we should be working for less so that we don't put ourselves out of a job? I think most people understand the need of 'a job well done'. Though I know how to do most everything that can be done to a house, most of it I wouldn't do, that's besides the point that I know people in other trades to do it for cheap, but because I want it done well, perhaps that is just my craftsman nature. But also doing the small DIY stuff on peoples houses is just a very small percent of the money to be made out there.
Sorry to get off subject of the original post, but in all I do agree that we need good trades people but were not gonna get em if they can't at least earn a living wage.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

No, it's exactly what I said. The few folks left in the trades will be making wages near doctors and lawyers because we will be able to name our prices. This is because there will be so few skilled tradesmen left.

Customers will be scared off by the prices, and we will be sustained by whomever is left with no chioce but to use us.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

What if Mexicans discover electricity and all of them become electricians?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Not likely. The code book is written in english.
If they come out with a spanish version I'll revolt!


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

That is all very funny, though it is going to metric. I still don't see whats wrong with making good money, If I have more money I spend more money which in turn helps someone else have more money. By the way about naming our own prices, not until we are all organized.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

No one ever said making money was a bad thing. Quite to the contrary.




Sparky Joe said:


> By the way about naming our own prices, not until we are all organized.


PLEASE. Do NOT even go there.
I can see you are itching to start a union/non-union war around here.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

If we/they are all Union, then it could be turned on US!!! If we want to work, maybe G.C.s will name the price since G.C.s will have no one else to turn to. I never understood why "everyone should be in the union." Economicly, for everyone, it does not make sense to have everyone in one "trade group" to be "Localized"

Bottom line, Unions are better off because there is non-union labor, and non-union labor is better off because there are unions.

Oh, I almost forgot, you can get the NEC 2005 in Spanish. That is depressing, and agrivating. Maybe we should all organize a march day against imigration.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I just like stirring the **** Pete. Honestly though when I turn out, get my Masters and become a legitimate contractor I have no doubt I will also be non-union. I wouldn't be able to stand the idea that I couldn't just fire some idiot because he/she is worthless, or being able to specifically hire the guys that I thought are top notch hands.
I don't understand what you mean Friday about generals setting our wages? From my experience its always been every man for himself, no matter how good a friend, business is something else.


----------

